# xxxl explosive fiber



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

hello, my mother in-law makes bodybuilding clothing called XXXL EXPLOSIVE FIBERS!! have any of you guys bought or heard of these products????

Mr H


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

No. Can we get it cheap? lol Is there a website?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i'll have a sample .........


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Are these the ones tht are on Ebay alot?


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought a XXXL Explosive Fibres Sweat Top, many years ago, from a gym I used to go to in St Austell, Cornwall. :lift:

If its the same company, check out their web site http://www.xxxl-wear.dk/ 

It says British Muscle Clothing but its a german or dutch web address!!!!!:withstupi


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

hello rusc

my mother in-laws factory is in launceston, so yes most of the gyms in cornwall stock this gear!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

It used to be the best stuff around when it first came out...the clothes were near on indistuctable...cant say what the quality is like nowadays..


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Cough............free samples..................cough!!!


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

From what i have seen its still very good quality, there is a very big demand for it abroad, France, Germany and Swiz!! i will ask about some samples! they have not got there own website, not enough time for that!!


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

not heard that name for ages...

but it was the best workout wear going about 10years ago...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Its still going strong i have a few of there garments and they are very good quality.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

I have to agree with One Smart Cookie & Rob Dog on their quality, they were the dogs bo$%^&*s. 

The Sweat Top I bought must be about 10 years old and is still in excellent condition compared to some of the newer gym wear I have.

Would be good to make a comparison to the latest products.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

10 Years old & he is still wearing it........wouldnt mind but he hasnt washed it yet lol


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

shakey,

living in cornwall have you ever come across these products ???


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Very popular gym wear. They are always selling them at the shows. I have bought a few items and I cant fault them at all.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Is this the same stuff?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gym-top-bodybuilding-Explosive-fibres_W0QQitemZ7196337611QQcategoryZ57274QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thats the stuff mate.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Gd Gd theres a few bits on there, so i'll have a gd look though.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes Mr H i know a guy in Camborne that sells them!!


----------



## Georgia Fosteri (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello Mr H,

my name is Georgia Fosteri and I hane a store in Greece. I am intrested for you mother in law clothing (XXXL EXPLOSIVE FIBRES). Can you please send me the adress and a telefone number.

Thank you

G. Fosteri


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mr H said:


> hello, my mother in-law makes bodybuilding clothing called XXXL EXPLOSIVE FIBERS!! have any of you guys bought or heard of these products????
> 
> Mr H


I've got a camo T-shirt. Black bomber jacket and muscle shirt.....

Can't get it any more though....unless there's a website??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry, didn't realise old thread...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

No never heard of it.


----------



## steppy78 (Oct 21, 2008)

gym in plymouth i used to go to called flex fitness sell's it. I think they sell it through e bay aswell. got a couple training tops, they are good quality.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Great but where can you buy it???, all the reviews are good but how do we get our hands on it...?


----------



## steppy78 (Oct 21, 2008)

try e bay mate


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

steppy78 said:


> try e bay mate


Cheers I will..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Guys have to clear something up here

the stuff people bought 10 years ago is from the same company, has the same name, but isnt manufactured by the same people as before.

The reason you are coming up with a dutch website is this, in years gone by the people in holland manufactured this clothing and it was sold in the UK by the company mentioned.

For reasons personal to both parties they went their seperate ways.

The UK company found another manufacturer and continue to make and sell the product but with a different manufacturer....

The original manufacturer still makes and sells the product from holland (and with the same name XXXL inc, as well as LP Limits and Legal Power)and we are the official UK importers for them. We also import Gorillawear from them.

There are a few items here but i have a *lot* more to add to the website... (never seem to get time oops)

http://www.physiquebodyshop.com/shop/section.php?section_id=86

I cant comment on the UK products by the new manufacturer as I havent seen them, but these are the original, extremely hardwearing ones, by the original manufacturer.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I met the guy who set up the business approx 20yrs ago at a gym in Bude called West Coast Gym. He'd only been going a few months and the products and quality were excellent. I've bought some of the more recent stuff at shows and so has my hubbie and some is ok but the quality of much of it just doesn't seem the same


----------



## laurence goodbo (Dec 30, 2008)

How freaky is that, I was searching for the XXXL website to purchase some gear, and was lead to this site! I purchased five woolly sweatshirts (makes you look like a sheep when worn!!) back in 99, one for me and two for my two sons who were seven at the time. I still have the sweatshirts today and they are as new. My newest additions (twin boys) who are now seven are the rigthful owners of the handmedowns. Great clothing, must visit a show to obtain new gear, getting back into now; so will require some accommodating attire!!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes i am wearing some now


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dawn said:


> I met the guy who set up the business approx 20yrs ago at a gym in Bude called West Coast Gym. He'd only been going a few months and the products and quality were excellent. I've bought some of the more recent stuff at shows and so has my hubbie and *some is ok but the quality of much of it just doesn't seem the same*


As I said Dawn.... not manufactured in the same place anymore.... same designs, different manufacturers...

We have the import rights from the original makers now


----------



## Big-Pete (Jan 10, 2009)

Been using Explosive Fibres since the mid 90's, and i still have alot of the tops i bought, the quality is brilliant, I also had a couple of the Fluffy sweatshirts that made you look like a sheep, i have a grey one and a darker charcoal coloured one..

Had a look on the link from Zara but couldnt see any Explosive Fibre gear on there.. always wondered why they never sold anything in 3xl though..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Big-Pete said:


> Been using Explosive Fibres since the mid 90's, and i still have alot of the tops i bought, the quality is brilliant, I also had a couple of the Fluffy sweatshirts that made you look like a sheep, i have a grey one and a darker charcoal coloured one..
> 
> Had a look on the link from Zara but couldnt see any Explosive Fibre gear on there.. always wondered why they never sold anything in 3xl though..


Explosive Fibres is the new name the english firm are using....

XXXL Inc was the original name they used and this name continues. It was, and is, manufactured abroad. They also trade under the name LP Limits (the non-UK one)

The stuff is great right enough... we have thick chunky towelling ones that are brilliant... keep you warm and take away moisture, and waffle-weave ones for warmer weather.

Much of it is on sale now and not on website as is last seasons colours etc.... pm me if u want and i can email u details


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got another of their tops yesterday, these are the only clothes where the size is accurate. xl really is xl meaning that on my 5ft8 242lb frame it fits loosely.


----------



## Big-Pete (Jan 10, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Much of it is on sale now and not on website as is last seasons colours etc.... pm me if u want and i can email u details


Cheers Zara, I'm a noob on here, so i dont seem to be able to PM yet, I'm defo looking at getting some more training gear though..

Pete


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Big-Pete said:


> Cheers Zara, I'm a noob on here, so i dont seem to be able to PM yet, I'm defo looking at getting some more training gear though..
> 
> Pete


Ah right no worries mate....

hopefully wont get in trouble for this then..... :innocent:

You can phone the shop and ask for a catalogue and ask Ben to mark what items are in stock and what the sale price is.

Number is 0131 229 9500


----------



## Big-Pete (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Zara, i'll call on Monday..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i too same as robsta have the black XXXL bomber jacket and endless amounts of their rag tops and jumpers...

the company used to be owned by 2 blokes both called ricky..i havent seen them at the nabba shows for the past 2 years....

they did a gorgeous range of combat loose fit trousers that felt like you werent wearing any trousers at all...and a fab microfibre gym jumper.

all the older XXXL stuff was better quality that it is now, they did a fashion range of mens tight t shirts and cool jackets but not available now...and had smaller logos on their stuff, whereas now..many items have HUGE logo emblazened across the chest and back, which isnt my cuppa tea.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

avril said:


> i too same as robsta have the black XXXL bomber jacket and endless amounts of their rag tops and jumpers...
> 
> the company used to be owned by 2 blokes both called ricky..i havent seen them at the nabba shows for the past 2 years....
> 
> ...


See my above post for explanation of this....


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

hold on a minute thats not true Zara-leoni!!!!! i can 100% assure you and everyone else that xxxl clothing has never ever been manufactured aboard or even under a different name. i know for a fact that some of Richards best clients are aboard and he sends high volumes over but thats it!!! since he started his clothing has ALWAYS been manufactured in the south west and he also supplies alot of gyms in this country as well as going to shows promoting his products.


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

Avril your right but the company is still owned by Richard and still going strong!!!!


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey yeah i bought a black hoodie with a skull on the back and saying "lifes too short to stay small" from a bb show my mate was entering in a few weeks back!

Love the quality and would like to buy more of the same style if you have a website?


----------



## jn6047 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mr H, is there a website or distributor in the US or Canada? Thanks!


----------



## jn6047 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mr H, is there a website or a distributor in the US or Canada? Thanks!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

where can i get xxxl wear from then in the uk?? i saw it at the british finals and got a few bits


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

xxxl explosive fiber gave me xxxl explosive diorea.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=explosive+fibres&_sacat=0&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1311&_odkw=xxxxl&_osacat=0


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

XXXL Explosive Fibres is mainly exported abroad however Richard does sell to gyms in this country and goes to as many as the shows he can!!! ebay sellers do sell the clothing but be carefull as some we have seen are fruit of the loom t-shirts with the logo on!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Jesus, where the bloody hell did you pluck this up from


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

ha ha just looked it up to see what feedback had been left as somebody had said they had the export rights on richards clothing..............funny really


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i still use this stff awesome really lasts bloody ages !!!


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah its always good quality fabric he buys for the clothing


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

yes ive got some of this gear too...sweats and stringer vests.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

never bought the gear never has my size lol! but really nice guy talked to him at alot of shows last year seems good kit


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

If you have a enquiry regarding bulk buying XXXL Explosive fibres clothing or own a gym PM me as i have a contact number for Richard and he will sort out your requirements.........


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Wayne, don't forget to get some XXXL EX F bottoms for me mate


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

CJones said:


> Wayne, don't forget to get some XXXL EX F bottoms for me mate


all sorted mate got some training bottoms and tops coming up this week for us........


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Spot on.


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

anyone have a contact address/ email or number for xxxl gym wear?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well if anyone is interested, i live all of minutes away from steve, and pit stop gym who deal with this gear, i should be having a nose either today, or some other time during this week. If anyone is interested i'll let you know what the quality is like.

I have powerhouse and gasp here so do have an idea what quality gear is like.

I think adam is the guy who now owns pit stop, been a while so i might be wrong.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

XXXL Gear is heavy duty stuff. will last a long time.

not that dear either.


----------



## CyberCop (Mar 21, 2011)

H,

I have just returned from IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness EXPO Weekend in London - Great SHow may i add...

I purchased some XXXL Explosive Fibre clothing - Excelland clothing and hangs really well at an affordable price. Cant remember the retailers name but he had a stall there and we worked out a good deal for a full set of clothes.

Wanted to get some more - Can your Mother-in-Law help out?

Cheers

Cyber


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i was driving home today and saw a bloke riding a pushbike up the road with one of these hoodys on today. massive xxxl on the back of it instantly made me stare and nearly crash lol. should have stopped to see where he got it from. not exaclty a really well known brand by the looks of it.


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

Trousers are strong but stretchy, brilliant for training legs in.

And being made specifically for gym, they come in sizes that fit gym goers.


----------



## guinho (Dec 22, 2006)

Anyone can give me a contact for XXXL gear? I'm interested buy in quantities. Thanks.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

tried ebay? there is one seller on there always has alot of stock you could ask him.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wow - thats a blast from the past. I picked up an Explosive Fibres teeshirt at a show once about 20+ years ago, it had 'No Genetics, Just Juice' on the back. Loved that tee. A lot of the juice monsters were buying the 'No Juice, Just Genetics' version, which made me PMSL.

Thanks for the update Zara - will give the site a look.


----------



## guinho (Dec 22, 2006)

SteamRod said:


> tried ebay? there is one seller on there always has alot of stock you could ask him.


found it 

Thanks.


----------

